# Pleco n Shrimps, Safe?



## jT6565

I know the saying that if it can fit in their mouth, they will most likely eat it, and almost anything can eat baby shrimps.

But I just want a confirmation. From my last tank I had a pleco. IT is about 1.5-2 inches long. I was wondering would they actually hunt down the shrimps? I want to keep him cause I think he helps keep the snail population down (after I got him there were fewer snails in my tank) and he's a very good algae eater (shrimps are good but they aren't good enough). The tank should have quite a few java moss later, 50 gallons. Was wondering, is this still a bad idea? If I can keep him now, but he might become a threat later, what size should I wait until I remove him? Aren't the cherry shrimps too fast for him?

He's such a pretty fish with huge white dots, thats why I'm trying to see if I really do have to get rid of him, I'm rather fond of the little sucker.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Yes, it'll be fine as long as you have java moss in the tank where the shrimps can molt in peace.


----------



## turbosaurus

WOAH! Is he black with white dots? Try to get a definate ID on the pleco. Some plecos ARE carnivourous and will hunt shrimp. Vampire plecos for one are hunters, and thier primary fodder is snails and shrimp... If your pleco is eating your snails and has white dots, there's a good chance he's the one.


----------



## jT6565

turbosaurus said:


> WOAH! Is he black with white dots? Try to get a definate ID on the pleco. Some plecos ARE carnivourous and will hunt shrimp. Vampire plecos for one are hunters, and thier primary fodder is snails and shrimp... If your pleco is eating your snails and has white dots, there's a good chance he's the one.


Really? They sold him as something called Salfin or something like that.
Here's a neat picture of him.


----------



## mistergreen

yep.. they'll eat invertabrates.. most plecos will.
You can't live on algae alone.


----------



## jT6565

Wont they be way too slow to catch a shrimp? Their mouth parts are facing downward meaning that they have to be right on top of a shrimp to suck it in and eat it. Won't the shrimps 'jump' away before that happens? So I'm thinking:

*Fast shrimps
*lots of java moss soon
*a fish with mouth parts not made to catch live prey, as their mouthparts probably mean that they are scavengers and not meant to run after preys, especially tiny creatures that can dodge quickly.

Can we have a vote on this. Thanks for all the help! :thumbsup:

*Vote is to: KEEP OR NOT TO KEEP*
Again I'm keeping him to take care of the snail population and he does a better job in cleaning the tank then the shrimps do.


----------



## Color Me Blue

Plecos slow??? Ummmmmm...nope, they are really quick. I used to have a regular "Petsmart" plec and he would hunt down neons!! :icon_eek: 

I have a BN (bristlenose/bushynose) pleco in my shrimp tank and he/she doesn't harm my shrimp. Great algae eater!  They stay relatively small too. Max length is 4 to 5 inches. 

planetcatfish.com is the place to go to identify that plec and see what is eats.


----------



## jT6565

Well, when I meant slow, I was more referring to the speed that they are able to catch a prey and gobble it down. I use to have two plecos and yes they are indeed very fast, but I've never had a pleco actively 'hunt' down anything, I've never seen it. Maybe its the type of pleco.

Well I've visited the website and I got this, can you tell me if you think its the correct pleco? Its a type of sailfin pleco and from my recollection, I believe that was what it was sold as in the store.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=177

From that page I get the impression that they don't hunt down other living creatures? I only see that they are aggressive to other plecos.

This place says the same http://www.fishprofiles.com/files/profiles/217.htm

So, can I keep him now or what do you guys think?


----------



## sethsmom5702

I only have experience with the generic petco pleco and the rubbernose pleco I have now, but I've had ghost shrimp with both and never had a problem. There are a few shrimp in the tank with my rubbernose right now. Tank has no java moss and very few places for the shrimp to hide and still I've seen no aggression.

I would say to put a couple shrimp in with it to "test the water":hihi: and if there's no problems, then it's ok to add more.


----------



## Color Me Blue

That plec is noted to get 12" in length. Yes, it reads that they are aggressive to other plecs, but it also states that not only do they enjoy algae, but "Larger fish enjoy prawns or pieces of freshwater trout". So as this critter gets larger, it's going to enjoy eating shrimp. 

Your's is small still, so I would just keep on eye on him. Just be aware, that eventually it's going to eat shrimp. It's really up to you.


----------



## CrazyMidwesterner

I have bulldog pleco which stays fairly small. He doesn't bother the smallest of my shrimp. Other fish sometimes but never even looks twice at my shrimp.


----------

